# Chest infection :'(



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So Vincent has been coughing and wheezing a lot recently so we took him to the vets today and he's got a chest infection! :'(
Both me and my boyfriend have a throat infection so we think he's caught what we have :'(

He's on anti-biotics for a week and can't go to puppy training, his favourite activity!

We're going to try and get him to rest more... but being a hyper little thing I think it's going to be hard! I hope he gets better quickly


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh poor Vincent and all of you! 

I can completely sympathise as I am sat here coughing and feeling ill. 

Wish you all a speedy recovery. 

x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Vincent. Hopefully he'll be quickly on the mend.

x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope Vincent gets better very soon, although it sounds like you have forgotten to tell him he is ill!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah - the only symtom was his cough he's been happily running about without a care in the world!
He's been a little grumpy, but we put it down to him teething!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Get well soon Vincent :hug:


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awww poor Vincent........get well soon :hug:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Poor Vincent.........get well soon.

Karen xx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I love it when vets say rest them, you would think with all that training they would know just how hard that is!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Get well soon Vincent. Lots of snoozing on the sofa watching Frozen Planet and nibbling pigs ears should put him right.


----------

